# Altima Brake Bolt Sizes



## docdave78 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm doing the rear brakes on an 09 Altima this weekend. Does anyone know the size of the brake caliber mount bolts so I can get the right wrench/socket.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Caliper to caliper mount bolts on Nissans are usually 14MM. The caliper mount bolts are usually 17MM or 19MM.


----------

